
A Reckoning over Abuse of Children in France - tmslnz
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/07/world/europe/france-pedophilia-gabriel-matzneff.html
======
jelliclesfarm
This is appalling. I wasn’t aware of this before..this is almost like
promoting pedophilia.

